# Does "portmaster -f `pkg shlib -qR libperl.so.5.xx" go too deeply



## scotia (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi,

after upgrading perl5.28 to perl5.30 I ran:

`# portmaster -f `pkg shlib -qR libperl.so.5.28``

And it said:

`# portmaster -f `pkg shlib -qR libperl.so.5.28`

===>>> Working on:
        p5-Net-SSLeay-1.85
        p5-Locale-libintl-1.31
        p5-Locale-gettext-1.07
        net-snmp-5.7.3_20,1
        p5-HTML-Parser-3.72
        p5-Socket6-0.29`

Great.  Except it then went on to find any dependencies of those ports.  For example:

`===>>> net-snmp-5.7.3_20,1 4/6 >> mysql55-client-5.5.62_3 >> cmake-3.15.5 >> jsoncpp-1.8.1_7 >> scons-3.1.1 >> m4-1.4.18_1,1 >> texinfo-6.7_1,1 >> p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth-12.0 (22/22)`

Isn't this a bit heavy handed?  Sure net-snmp depends on Perl 5.28.  But m4 doesn't.

Is there a way to tell postmaster to NOT re-install dependencies?

Thanks,
Scott


----------

